# Firestone 500



## Monark52

Here`s a couple of pics of my 60`s Firestone 500.
It`s in good original condition with the stock Speed Cushion tires.
I paid $65 for it at an auction and i`m glad i did because it`s a great riding bike!


----------



## thebikeguy

Nice bike. You got a really good deal on that one. Too bad about the chrome on the front fender. Sweet ride anyway. I think that this bike might actually fall into the balloon tire/heavyweight category. What size are the tires?


----------



## Monark52

They are 26x1.75 and i`m pretty sure they are the original tires going by the overall condition of the bike.
I was thinking about getting the fenders re chromed but would that look "out of place" as the rest of the bike is not perfect...but close.


----------



## vrod

monark52,
I really like the Firestone bikes and yours is very sharp!
If you ever come across a tank for my Firestone 500, please let me know.
Doug


----------



## Monark52

Thanks Doug...i`ll be on the lookout. 
I`ve seen the tanks for the 500`s before and know what they look like but are they all the same from year to year?


----------



## pedal alley

*500/2*

thats nicer than mine.
 and i think mine is newer,
 its a firestone 500 /2  the
front firestone 2.125 www 
was on it when i got it. i put
 the 1.75 firestone bw on the back.
 its just one of the many projects
that i'll get to someday.rides good.


----------



## try1897

*firestone*

Hi , I have a ninteen sixty five Firestone Warrior vagabond "Sport Tourist" The bike was a single gear coaster brake middle weight but it just didn't seem right. I noticed that the tires where close to rubbing the frame and seemed just wrong. I later saw a pic. of one very close to it and it was a light weight bike three speed. SO  so ...so I converted mine to a three speed with 1.3/8  wheels and new tires  and  converted it to hand brakes and it now rides nice and looks right.......Tom    OH Yes I paid three dollars for it at a yard sale and had all the parts to change it.  But I did spend 20 dollars for tubes and tires. Total for the bike 23 dollars.......Tom


----------



## Adamtinkerer

Those came out in either 58 or 9, I think there's an ad shown in 'Evolution of the Bicycle Vol. 1' . It's made by Harris/Snyder, and basically the same as a Rollfast or Hawthorne. I believe the earlier ones had twin top tubes. Here's a Rollfast of mine.   

   And an all chrome Firestone! 

  ~Adam


----------



## willy wonka

*how many companys made fire stone 500 s*

i was wondering how many company made these i have a 24in 500 same color blue white but mine is huffy made yours looks like murray?


----------



## Adamtinkerer

Most tire/auto store bikes were made by several different mfg.'ers. There were Murray built Firestone Pilots in the early 50s, but I don't think they made any 500's. Most I've seen were Snyder built, they have that sprocket, which is similar to Murray's, but the slots are square ended as opposed to Murray's curved end slots. Also, Murrays have long, pointy rear drop outs from 58 thru the 80's. ~Adam


----------

